# Protein shakes



## socialreject (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello, I'm an 18 year old male and am starting to workout to gain confidence. I am not that fat, I am medium size and have abit more fat than i would like, I'm 11 stone and about 5 foot 8. I workout after school at 6 o'clock for about 40 mins, I take a protein shake before the workout because I have dinner after my workout. Will this still work? if instead i take a protein shake after my workout and my dinner before does this mean that when i sit down and relax after my workout that the protein shake will turn to fat? because i do homework etc after my workouts and have to sit down


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

In my experience having a large meal before working out isn't a great idea. It makes you not perform as well during the workout.

If you're eating a well balanced meal with lots of protein then what you're doing is probably fine. Another thing you can also do is drink half the shake before working out and half after. It's more important to have protein right after working out than before.

I'm pretty sure there's no way a proteins can turn into fat. If you don't use them I think you just crap them out later.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

The only way a protein shake will turn into fat is like any other food: if you consume more calories than you expend throughout the day/week/month. There is nothing magical about protein shakes.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Nutrient timing is very important. Whey pre and post is a good idea. Try to avoid fats post workout as it slows the digestion and you want the protein and carbs to get on the highway to your muscles. You should maybe have a meal replacement pre workout or add some carbs. 

Decide on a goal to either lose or gain but at 18 dieting is a bad idea your test levels are through the roof you should just eat and lift heavy. 

If I knew what I know now when I was 18 I would be massive now instead of just big. :blank Good luck !


----------

